# What's the best way to lose fat whilst maintaining/building muscle for an Endomorph?



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys so I have a problem. I train hard and maintain an okay diet. I have no problem building size and looking bulky in a jumper for example but have problems with losing fat. I have ridiculous genetics and I put on fat extremely easy. Even when maintaining a decent diet my fat is stubborn! I have a load of friends that I train with that always complain that when they stop training for several months they get skinny which confuses the hell out of me because if I stopped training for that long I would swell up like a pig! This is starting to annoy me because I know I hold on to quality muscle but its covered in fat and can never see it properly. There is a positive side to it that whilst people keep saying to gain mass you need to eat a lot but I have no problem with gaining size even when I don't eat a lot. What do you guys suggest I do?


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

Seriously? No replies??


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

JayJay031 said:


> Hey guys so I have a problem. I train hard and maintain an okay diet. I have no problem building size and looking bulky in a jumper for example but have problems with losing fat. I have ridiculous genetics and I put on fat extremely easy. Even when maintaining a decent diet my fat is stubborn! I have a load of friends that I train with that always complain that when they stop training for several months they get skinny which confuses the hell out of me because if I stopped training for that long I would swell up like a pig! This is starting to annoy me because I know I hold on to quality muscle but its covered in fat and can never see it properly. There is a positive side to it that whilst people keep saying to gain mass you need to eat a lot but I have no problem with gaining size even when I don't eat a lot. What do you guys suggest I do?


You're asking for the holy grail of fitness + mentioning somatotypes, it's hard to respond helpfully.

If there was a way, everyone would be walking around supporting a ton of LBM & 6% bf all year round.

Your decent diet may not be considered a decent diet by us, you may put on fat extremely easy because you over eat and may not lose it because you over eat


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

JayJay031 said:


> Hey guys so I have a problem. I train hard and maintain an okay diet. I have no problem building size and looking bulky in a jumper for example but have problems with losing fat. I have ridiculous genetics and I put on fat extremely easy. Even when maintaining a decent diet my fat is stubborn! I have a load of friends that I train with that always complain that when they stop training for several months they get skinny which confuses the hell out of me because if I stopped training for that long I would swell up like a pig! This is starting to annoy me because I know I hold on to quality muscle but its covered in fat and can never see it properly. There is a positive side to it that whilst people keep saying to gain mass you need to eat a lot but I have no problem with gaining size even when I don't eat a lot. What do you guys suggest I do?


Post your height, weight, BF%, TDEE and and diet so people can actually help.


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

Height 5"10. Weight 92kg. Age 24. BF around 22%.

Diet: Breakfast usually porridge with semi skimmed milk. Post workout a protein shake. Lunch usually an egg sandwich with brown bread or chicken salad.

Dinner I will have rice or potatoes with chicken or fish and veg. Sometimes have a shake before bed and snack on fruit through out the day. I stay away from alcohol and sweets/chocolates.

Training routine:

Monday: Chest

Tuesday: back

Wednesday: cardio

Thursday: Arms & Shoulders

Friday: Legs & abs


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

JayJay031 said:


> Height 5"10. Weight 92kg. Age 24. BF around 22%.
> 
> Diet: Breakfast usually porridge with semi skimmed milk. Post workout a protein shake. Lunch usually an egg sandwich with brown bread or chicken salad.
> 
> ...


And you say you want to lose fat? Easy! Just eat & do cardio 500cals under your maintenance level and you will lose ~0,5kg a week.

You just listing the diet without weights doesn't say anything. An anorectic could be eating that diet, and the same could a 120kg fat person for that matter.


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

To be honest I don't actually know how to count calories coming in and out. That all seems very complicated. All I can say is there not huge portions. I make sure I get 1 lb of protein per body weight and to help keep myself full through out the day I always snack on fruit like apples, berries and oranges.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

JayJay031 said:


> To be honest *I don't actually know how to count calories coming in and out. That all seems very complicated.* All I can say is there not huge portions. I make sure I get 1 lb of protein per body weight and to help keep myself full through out the day I always snack on fruit like apples, berries and oranges.


Myfitnesspal app and a kitchen scale, job done. If you don't lose weight, you're consuming too many calories.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Muscle grows best in conditions of caloric surplus, and generally will not grow in conditions of caloric deficit. Therefore you have a choice of whether to grow muscle at the optimum rate & accept some fat gain (bulk) or lose fat & attempt to maintain muscle mass (cut)

As Jammie says - if it were easy to build muscle & lose fat at the same time, we would all be doing it.

If you want to lose fat, run a caloric deficit of ~500 per week. It really is that easy.


----------



## Subxessor (Mar 3, 2014)

One could easily lose fat and gain muscle with appropriate CHO(carb) timing, Controlling insulin. Its easy to recomposition once you have a fair understaning of human hormones and how specific macnutriants influence those hormones.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

JayJay031 said:


> *To be honest I don't actually know how to count calories coming in and out. That all seems very complicated.* All I can say is there not huge portions. I make sure I get 1 lb of protein per body weight and to help keep myself full through out the day I always snack on fruit like apples, berries and oranges.


Don't you think you should maybe make the effort to manage your calorific intake instead of just blindly blaming everything on genetics?


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Strongly recommend reading the diet/losing weight threads, buddy.

They'll teach you how to measure calories etc  good luck!

1g protein is 4cal

1g carb is 4cal

1g fat is 9cal

That's for starters, read the diet threads

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Mate how do you know you aren't eating to much without counting calories, at least make the effort and tell us your calories and macros,

Read the stickies


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

JayJay031 said:


> Hey guys so I have a problem. I train hard and maintain an okay diet. I have no problem building size and looking bulky in a jumper for example but have problems with losing fat. I have ridiculous genetics and I put on fat extremely easy. Even when maintaining a decent diet my fat is stubborn! I have a load of friends that I train with that always complain that when they stop training for several months they get skinny which confuses the hell out of me because if I stopped training for that long I would swell up like a pig! This is starting to annoy me because I know I hold on to quality muscle but its covered in fat and can never see it properly. There is a positive side to it that whilst people keep saying to gain mass you need to eat a lot but I have no problem with gaining size even when I don't eat a lot. What do you guys suggest I do?


I would suggest going on a diet.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

JayJay031 said:


> Hey guys so I have a problem. I train hard and maintain an okay diet. I have no problem building size and looking bulky in a jumper for example but have problems with losing fat. I have ridiculous genetics and I put on fat extremely easy. Even when maintaining a decent diet my fat is stubborn! I have a load of friends that I train with that always complain that when they stop training for several months they get skinny which confuses the hell out of me because if I stopped training for that long I would swell up like a pig! This is starting to annoy me because I know I hold on to quality muscle but its covered in fat and can never see it properly. There is a positive side to it that whilst people keep saying to gain mass you need to eat a lot but I have no problem with gaining size even when I don't eat a lot. What do you guys suggest I do?


You can't gain muscle and lose fat at the same time without drugs.

If you find you gain fat too fast then bulk up with carb cycling.


----------

